

Ask HN: Building a property portal in Cake PHP? - raymo12345

Does anyone really use Cake PHP anymore for large websites such as property portals?<p>Would you suggest another language?
======
acomjean
If you know php use it. Cake has generally fallen out of favor as a framework
though things can be cyclical.

Laravel, symfony and zend remain the full featured frameworks that seem to
have the most traffic.

~~~
bt3
Second on Laravel. Formerly used CodeIgniter which has also fallen out of the
spotlight.

